# Removed factory dcc board



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

I recently took this out of my IHC 2-10-2 tender and replaced with a tsunami sound board. Could this board be re-used in something? Could it be put in a DC loco to convert it if you just wanted it to be dcc without sound? I know it would still require the plug in.










Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Sure, as long as it can handle the current draw of the motor you connect it to.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

SRV1,
What you have there is an interface board, it doesn't do a whole lot, mainly it gives you a place to connect in an 8 pin decoder, and drops some voltage for lighting, and that's it.
It's not worth going threw the trouble of putting it in anything, it just doesn't do anything for you, and it's way easier for you to just install a wired decoder.


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thats about what I figured. I guess itll just be an interesting conversation piece then. Lol

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

And just for future reference you don't have to pull that board out unless you installing sound, you can pull the yellow plug out and just insert this decoder in it's place. Its a quick and simple way to get DCC in a hurry.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Ok, now here is what you can do with that board. If you notice the two resistors are offset to one side of the board. Place your index finger on the edge of the board closest to the side of the resistor. Now bring your thumb against the opposite edge of the board and apply slight presure. Now lift your hand and extend your arm so your hand is directly over a trash can. Release the pressure you were applying to the edges of the board with your index finger and thumb. Notice how the board takes its appropriate place.


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

NIMT said:


> And just for future reference you don't have to pull that board out unless you installing sound, you can pull the yellow plug out and just insert this decoder in it's place. Its a quick and simple way to get DCC in a hurry.


 I knew. I did put sound in this one. I think the non-sound are much cheaper arent they?

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

SRV1 said:


> I knew. I did put sound in this one. I think the non-sound are much cheaper arent they?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


This decoder is only, $15.96


----------

